# Tahoe And A 21rs



## spoolintruck (Jan 30, 2006)

I have a 98 Tahoe and a soon to be 21Rs.. I was wondering what kinda milage i can expect to get out of it pulling mainly interstate (flat) surface? It gets about 15 now, and i hope to get atleast 10







I just bought the tahoe not to long ago and dont really want to have to trade it in already! I would also like to know how well my tahoe will pull the 21Rs too?

Later, Cory


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

It should pull just fine. What gear ratio is the rear. What style hitch are you using? Your mileage will depend on your foot but probably 10 to 11 when towing

John


----------



## spoolintruck (Jan 30, 2006)

Forgive my ignorance, but this will be our first TT. The hitch consist of the facotry tow package along with a load leveler? I thiink thats what they called it! I have also never checked the trucks diff, so i am not sure what the gear is. I would be ok with 10 or 11 pulling. I have already made a deal with myself though, and thats if it dosent get atleast 10 i will be trading it in on a powerstroke.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Never ignorance here, we all learn. I would suggest some sort of anti sway set up. I had a 97 Tahoe and pulled a 19 ft Hybrid with ease. You are using a class 3 , not the bumper I assume.

John


----------



## spoolintruck (Jan 30, 2006)

Yeh, it is the factory installed tow package, Not a bumper hitch! I think when i talked to them about the hitch they said it would act as an anti sway too. I dont know if that makes sence, but thats what they told me. It was an extra $300 i do remember that!


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

spoolintruck said:


> Yeh, it is the factory installed tow package, Not a bumper hitch! I think when i talked to them about the hitch they said it would act as an anti sway too. I dont know if that makes sence, but thats what they told me. It was an extra $300 i do remember that!
> [snapback]77493[/snapback]​


Welcome!

It does make sense if it is the Equalizer Brand hitch.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim action


----------



## VA_Kidds (Nov 4, 2004)

I have a 2000 GMC Sierra with the small V8 (4.8 Litre). Last big trip was to Myrtle Beach (Ocean Lakes Campground). I averaged 10.5 miles per gallon towing our 21RS.

Two biggest pieces of advice I've learned so far from this board:

1) Remember you are on Vacation! Drive slow and be safe. Less stressful when think that way, and you'll get there safe!

2) Be aware of your weight. We used to throw everything including the kitchen sink in the camper, and you can really see the difference towing. Take only what you need to keep the weight down, and it will tow great!

Enjoy your 21RS. We've had ours since October 2004, and it is still the best decision we've ever made. The kids love it!!!

Good Luck!

Alan


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I did a quick Google search on GMC RPO codes and learned a lot. These are put on a sticker inside your glove box. At least for an 05 Yukon, GT4 reflects 3.73 and GT5 is 4.10. These will tow better than the 3.23. good luck and enjoy


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

spoolintruck said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but this will be our first TT. The hitch consist of the facotry tow package along with a load leveler? I thiink thats what they called it! I have also never checked the trucks diff, so i am not sure what the gear is. I would be ok with 10 or 11 pulling. I have already made a deal with myself though, and thats if it dosent get atleast 10 i will be trading it in on a powerstroke.
> [snapback]77489[/snapback]​


Welcome to the site and congrats on your new purchase!

Some might say that I am biased, but i recommend the Powerstroke









Seriously, I am sure there are others with the same set-up as you that can give you better advice on your current rig. Once again, welcome action


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Guessing you will hit the 10MPG mark, but not much more then that.

Enjoy the new Outback...


----------



## specialcampers (Feb 26, 2005)

When we had our tahoe 5.3, 3.73 gears. we got 19-20 unloaded. 9-10 when pulling. It pulled good, no problems pulling a 25rss but it did amp up when pulling on hills but never slowed down.


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

I pull with smaller wheel base similar to the Tahoe and have a 21rs. We only had trouble one time -- when we were too heavily loaded. Pack only WHAT YOU NEED.

Then, enjoy that 21rs. We love it!! I am amazed everytime how it might seem small but there is so much room for a family of 5. Good luck!


----------



## VideoRedBaron (Nov 27, 2005)

Our 21RS is not due in till first or second week in March.
But I have a question about towing with WD hitch and sway bar.
I have seen several stories about close calls when things can get out of control.

Question:
What is the proper method to regain control of a swaying 21RS?
With flat tires on your car, your don't hit the brakes but just slow down.
What do you do in a TV/TT combination to regain control?
Thanks,
Ron


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

VideoRedBaron said:


> Our 21RS is not due in till first or second week in March.
> But I have a question about towing with WD hitch and sway bar.
> I have seen several stories about close calls when things can get out of control.
> 
> ...


Put head between knees and kiss your a__ goodbye...
















No seriously.....let off the gas, grab the brake controller lever and put the trailer brakes on full. You should be able to let the trailer brakes pull you back into the straight and narrow. DO NOT flatten out the TV brakes!!!

There are always other cirumstances in which maybe it won't help, but most instances it will.









This is why you need to install the brake controller in an easy to reach place.

Happy camping!!

Steve


----------



## spoolintruck (Jan 30, 2006)

Well, I did some thinking and got rid of the tahoe in favor for a 2001 dodge 2500 with a cummins and a 5 speed. So pulling wont be an issue with me anymore. Still waiting on our new 21Rs, but should be within the next couple weeks!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Nice truck







Good Luck with it.

John


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Now your talking









What Outback behind us, I didn't feel a thing









Bill.


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Not a bowtie here, but we get 7 - 8 towing. And 15-16 on the highway not towing.

I think 10 is a little liberal, but who knows?

I hope it works out for you.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

spoolintruck said:


> Well, I did some thinking and got rid of the tahoe in favor for a 2001 dodge 2500 with a cummins and a 5 speed. So pulling wont be an issue with me anymore. Still waiting on our new 21Rs, but should be within the next couple weeks!
> [snapback]88849[/snapback]​


Heck, you might as well skip the 21RS and jump right to the 31RQS with that monster truck. You won't even feel the 21 back there.

Enjoy the new truck and the new Outback!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats spoolintruck on the new TV
Now all you will have to do is keep lookig back there to make sure it's there









Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on your new truck.









Thor


----------



## spoolintruck (Jan 30, 2006)

HootBob said:


> Congrats spoolintruck on the new TV
> Now all you will have to do is keep lookig back there to make sure it's there
> 
> 
> ...


Yeh, thats a good feeling!! I am very excited about it.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

you're in good shape now









*congrats on the new dodge*









darrel


----------

